# 4 year old Weimaraner needs home



## bwalk63 (Jan 18, 2010)

I live in E Central IL and am looking for a good loving caring home for my 4 year old Jasper. He is a great dog, and very good with kids, but our family situation requires that we find a home for him. Does anyone know a good way to go about this? We have tried ads in our local papers, but we have yet to find a good fit for him. We won't just give him to anybody. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

You can try some local rescues and see if they will post a courtesy listing on Petfinder.


----------



## bwalk63 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I will check into that


----------

